# Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen



## christrom (30. Okt. 2006)

Hallo miteinander,
Habe seit über 3 Jahren einen Teich, die Größe ist ca. 3x5 Meter und er ist  zwischen 80 cm und 1 Meter tief, also ca. 10m3. Im Teich schwimmen sehr zutrauliche Kois (3 Stück a 35 cm lang und 10 kleinere Goldfische+Orfen). Ich habe auch den Eindruck, sie fühlen sich sehr wohl, fressen aber laufend meine Unterwasserpflanzen weg, da ich die Woche über nicht da bin und sie gemeiner Weise nur das Wochenende füttere. Mit den Wasserwerten bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, habe aber Schwierigkeiten mit den Schwebealgen und kann daher meistens nie tiefer als ca. 30 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche schauen. < D.H. Bei hohen Luft-Temperaturen.
Im Einsatz ist ein Heissner Filter Aqua Clear 12000 ( 3 Module ) mit Heissner Pumpe 4400 Ltr./h und UVC 11 Watt. Damit bin ich aber absolut nicht zufrieden, dh. die Anlage ist eigentlich konzipiert für eine Teichgröße mit Fischbesatz bis max. 6000 m3! Also unterdimmensioniert für meine 10m3!
Ohne Fischbesatz wäre ja die Anlage ausreichend ! ? Also nix mit Klarwasserversprechen. Ich hätte ja auch die Möglichkeit, meine Anlage durch weitere Heissner- Module zu erweitern, aber es gibt ja noch mehr  Filteranlagen auf dem Markt und mich würde erstmal interessieren, welche Fabrikate so die effektivsten von der Filterleistung her sind, aber auch am günstigsten vom Stromverbrauch etc.  Meine Pumpe ist jedenfalls zu schwach, sie braucht zwar nur 55 Watt aber fördert aus ca. 1 Meter Tiefe bis zum Wasserspeiegel und dann noch mal 50 cm vertikal über den Wasserspiegel ca. 3 Meter bis zum Filter und nach dem Filter ist vder Zulauf bis zum Bachlauf/ Wasserfall nochmal ca. 6 Meter um mein Teehäuschen herum. Das ist ein ganz schön langer Weg,gelle? .Vielleicht reicht es auch, wenn ich mir eine neue Pumpe zulege, die so  um die 8000 Ltr./ h bringt? Also Fragen über Fragen. Für Mitteilungen über eure Erfahrungen und Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar. Also bis dann. Euer Neuer aus Thüringen, Christrom


----------



## Olli.P (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo und 

Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum Christom ( ist das dein richtiger Name????)

Zu deinen Wasserpflanzen: Koi sind die sogenannten Teichschweine die fressen fast alles; also kein wunder das die dir deine Pflanzen abrasieren

Da finden sie wahrscheinlich in der Woche wo du nich da bist nicht genug zu fressen , oder die machen das vor lauter langeweile. haben die in unserem Teich den wir am anfang des Jahres angelegt haben auch gemacht. Das haben wir jetzt abgestellt: Teich vergrössert und zusätzlich einen Pflanzen-Teich (Filter) angelegt.


Zum Filter: das muss m.M.n. schon jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Der eine schwört auf diesen der andere auf jenen Filter!!!


Zur Pumpe: Da kann ich die eigentlich nur raten lege dir eine O..e Pumpe mit dem zusatz ECO, oder eine Optimax zu.  Meine Optimax macht 15000L die Stunde bei gerade mal 85W ! Lieber in der anschaffung einen Hunni mehr zahlen und dann bei den Energiekosten sparen

Und für den langen weg des Wassers: wähle den gröstmöglichen Schlauch/Rohrquerschnitt da sollen dann die Reibungsverluste nicht so hoch sein.....



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## christrom (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich.... 
Hoffentlich klappt es mit der Technik... 
Gruß, Christrom


----------



## christrom (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Olaf, 
danke für die freundliche Aufnahme hier im Forum. Im wirklichen Leben heiße ich Roman. Nun nochmal zu meinem Filter:
Die Schläuche sind alle in 1 1/2 " .-  Der  Filter hat je 3 grobe und 3 feine  Schwämme und in der letzten Kammer ist Zeolith. Was passiert, wenn ich vor den Filter einen sog. Spaltfilter / Bogensieb setze und mir eine Aquamax eco 8000 hole. Das müsste doch auch reichen? Größerer Zufluß >nur muß ja wahrscheinlich der Zulauf in einem entsprechenden Verhältnis zur Filterfläche sein? Dazu noch eine 36 Watt UVC? < und dann nurt noch klares Wasser,- auch ohne Pflanzen.- Was meinen die erfahrenen Teichfreunde
dazu ?... Gruß, Roman


----------



## Olli.P (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Roman,

also Pflanzen raus, und Dann?? 
wer holt denn dann die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser???? Der Filter sicherlich nicht!!! Laß da bloß Pflanzen drinne!!!!  sonst wird's wasser wirklich grün!!!! ohne die gehts nicht!!!!

Da musses doch auch 'ne andere Lösung geben!!!!

auf dem dritten Bild sehe ich doch eine Flachwasserzone  oder???

Kannste die nicht irgendwie mit einigen großen Steinen so abtrennen das die Fische da nich mehr hinkönnen?????

also wir haben das so gelöst, guckst du ma hier falls du es nicht schon gemacht hast....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2518


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3466

da hast du mal einen überblick wie's bei uns gelaufen ist und welche Fehler wir gemacht haben!!! 



Gruß

Olaf


----------



## christrom (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Mensch Olaf, 
wenn ich dich nicht hätte. Das ist ja wirklich eine tolle Idee mit den Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone. Warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen???!!! Das heißt ich war da ja schon drauf gekommen aber du hast aber gleich weiter gedacht als ich Schussel.- Dort hatte ich ja auch schon all meine schönen und immer wieder teuer gekauften Pflanzen, die auch immer wieder von meinen verfressenen Hornis abgefressen wurden. Hinter der Brücke ist ja auch der Einlauf vom Bachlauf, den ich auch noch mit bepflanzen könnte. Dann hätte ich ja gut 1/4 vom Teich bepflanzt und die Pflanzen könnten dann die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser verwerten. Toll. Ich danke dir. - Jetzt habe ich ja den ganzen Winter Zeit Steine zu sammeln....und im Frühjahr wird alles schön abgetrennt. - Wozu so ein Forum doch nutze sein kann. Nochmal, danke.
Welche Pflanzen kann man für so eine Flachwasserzone einsetzen und sind die dankbarsten? ( ich meine , welchenehmen am meisten die Nährstoffe AUS DEM WASSER  und shene noch schö aus ? ) - Ich hatte bisher immer nur __ Hornkraut, __ Froschbiss, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und Wasserhyazynte.

Gruß, Roman


----------



## Olli.P (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Roman,

Guck mal hier:




Da solltest du eigentlich alle benötigten infos bekommen


Hier findest du auch was.........

 


aber das hättest auch selbst finden können


PS. viel erfolg beim Steine sammeln 

Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Dodi (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Roman!

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN!

Für Deinen Bachlauf versuch doch mal __ Brunnenkresse anzubauen. Gib mal über die Suchfunktion Brunnenkresse ein, da hatten wir neulich etliches drüber geschrieben.


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Roman,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen on Board!

Pflanzen braucht jeder Teich, sonst wirds nichts mit Fische anschauen...
Bei mir wachsen die Wasserschwertlilie (gelb) sehr gut und natürlich __ Igelkolben, __ Binsen, die kleineren __ Rohrkolben, __ Kalmus usw. 
Du solltest einfach auch etwas herumprobieren, denn nicht jeder Teich ist wie der andere. Ein klein wenig andere Wasserwerte und manchen Pflanzen kannst Du beim Rückwärtswachsen zusehen. 
Vielleicht wirfst Du auch mal einen Blick in unsere Pflanzendatenbank (Du mußt Dich dort nochmal extra Anmelden (REGISTRIEREN) und dazu den Benutzernamen und die email-Adresse von der Anmeldung hier benutzen).
Dort findest Du dann jede Menge Pflanzenbeschreibungen.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!


----------



## Steffen (31. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo..

auch von mir noch Willkommen im Forum ! 

Kann mich Annett nur anschließen einfach viele Pflanzen mal probieren! und die Pflanzendatenbank ist einfach       ......


----------



## christrom (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo, danke für eure Tipps, werde gleich im Frühjahr 2007 loslegen und kann es kaum erwarten neue Pflanzen einzusetzen und diese abzugrenzen ( Steine ) von meinen verfressenen Lieblingen...und neue Filteranlage anschaffen.... nur weiß ich immer noch nicht welche?- Reihenvortex ( veraltet?! weil hoher Reinigungsaufwand ) Beadfilter ? ( wenig Reinigungsaufwand aber hohe Stromkosten?! ) Was nun???
Gruß, Roman


----------



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Roman,
warum sollte eine Reihenvortex veraltet sein ?
Das wichtigste bei einer Filteranlage ist die Vorabscheidung.
Wenn diese stimmt hast Du auch wenig arbeit mit dem System.
Willst Du den Filter gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft laufen lassen ?


----------



## christrom (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Michael, 
den Filter möchte ich gepumt laufen lassen.
Was ist unter einer vorabscheidung zu verstehen der Vortex im Reihenfilter? oder muß extra nocheinmal ein Spaltfilter vorgesetzt werden? 
Gruß, Roman


----------



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Ja Roman, aber leider ist der Vortex bei Reihenvortexfiltern ziemlich klein im Durchmesser.
Ideal ist dann wenn sich  im Vortex ein Standrohr befindet wo Du eine Sifi aufstecken kannst.
Leider wird bei einer gepumpten Version auch immer die Vorabscheidung erschwert,
da der Schmutz ja erst durch die Pumpe muß.
Was hältst Du von einem Patronenfilter ?
Für Deinen Teich würden  15 Meter Patronen reichen und als Vorabscheidung Spaltsieb
oder Vortex mit 110 cm Durchmesser und Sifi nehmen.
MfG Michael


----------



## christrom (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo, die Patronenfilter scheinen auch eine interessante Lösung zu sein, laufen die nur mittels Schwerkraft oder auch in gepumter Version? Woher ( Hersteller) bekommt man die Dinger preisgünstig. 
Gruß, Roman


----------



## Michael K (17. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Gruß von einem neuen Teichfreund aus Thüringen*

Hallo Roman,
die Patronenfilter kannst Du auch gepumpt betreiben.
Patronen gibt es zum Beispiel auch hier :
http://www.koi-discount.de/
Ich werde Dir nachher mal ein Bild von meinen Eigenbau einstellen.
MfG Michael


----------

